# Schnureinzug einer Rolle



## Lupus (21. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe eine vielleicht eine etwas dumme Frage aber ich steh da echt ein wenig auf dem Schlauch#c
Grundsätzlich kann man ja den Schnureinzug seiner Rolle ralativ einfach (z.B. durch makieren der Schnur) herausbekommen. Die großen Karpfenrollen haben einen Einzug von bis zu über einem Meter.....|kopfkrat 
Ein Beispiel habe ich bei einer Kurbelumdrehung einen Einzug von 1m hab ich bei 2 Kurbelumdrehungen 2m reingeholt! Soweit so gut!

Ich wollte meine Rolle mit geflecht bespulen und wollte ziemlich genau 300m auf die Spule kurbeln.....um im Beispiel zu bleiben wären das dann 300Umdrehungen.....#c

Ein Kumpel von mir meinte jetzt:"So einfach ist das nicht denn mit jeder Umdrehung verändert sich der Umfang der Spule..also nicht der Spule sondern der Spule mit der Schnur..." Dementsprechend verändert sich eben auch der Einzug#c

Tja also wie denn jetzt???? Kann mir jemand erklären ob das wirklich stimmt und wenn nicht warum der Einzug konstant ist....;+
Ich bin der Meinung der Einzug bleibt gleich aber erklären kann ich das nicht|kopfkrat Versteht ihr mein Problem???

Danke für eure Erklärungen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> ich habe eine vielleicht eine etwas dumme Frage aber ich steh da echt ein wenig auf dem Schlauch#c
> Grundsätzlich kann man ja den Schnureinzug seiner Rolle ralativ einfach (z.B. durch makieren der Schnur) herausbekommen. Die großen Karpfenrollen haben einen Einzug von bis zu über einem Meter.....|kopfkrat
> Ein Beispiel habe ich bei einer Kurbelumdrehung einen Einzug von 1m hab ich bei 2 Kurbelumdrehungen 2m reingeholt! Soweit so gut!
> ...


 
Hi, sicher ändert sich der Schnureinzug abhängig vom Spulendurchmesser / aufgespulter Schnur. Wenn du gleich am Anfang des Aufspulens mal die Einzugsmenge feststellst und dann nachher, wenn die Rolle voll ist, wirst du den Unterschied bemerken......(.ein kleiner Vergleich....wickel doch mal eine Schnur um einen 10l Eimer und danach um einen 5l Eimer...unterschiedlicher Durchmesser= unterschiedliche Länge) #6


----------



## volkerm (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Das kannst Du doch ganz leicht rechnen.
Du hast den Spulendurchmesser, leer, voll, oder dazwischen.
Den multiplizierst Du mi pi, 3,14.
Den Wert multiplizierst Du mit der Übersetzung des Rollengetriebes.


----------



## Tate (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Der vom Hersteller angegebene Schnureinzug ist bei einer vollen Rolle erst gegeben. Bei einer leeren Spule liegt er aber auch nur wenig darunter. Wenn die Differenz 10cm ausmacht ist dies schon viel, also kannst du deine pi mal Daumen Rechnung schon machen um grob die 300m aufzuspulen.


----------



## weserwaller (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Die Hersteller errechnen den wie folgt.


1. Abstand Achsmitte bis Mitte Schnurlaufrollchen 

2. den Abstand x 2 

3. den Wert mal PI 

4. das mal das Übersetzungsverhältniss 

= Schnureinzug


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Da lob ich mir meinen 10€ Schnurzähler und meine 300yds Spulen.


----------



## marcus7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Da ist schon ein Unterschied im schnureinzug bei voller bzw. leerer Spule. Es haargenau auszurechnen wäre schon sehr übertrieben.
Mach die Spule voll und gut is.

Oder wenn es doch genau werden soll, schau doch mal im Angelladen um die Ecke vorbei, sollte normalerweise einen Schnuraufspuler mit Meßwerk haben.

mfg


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



yassin schrieb:


> *Der Schnureinzug bleibt gleich!!*
> 
> wieso sollte er sich verändern??
> Eine Kurbelumdrehung bleibt eine Kurbelumdrehung, dreh mal einmal bei ner vollen und bei ner leeren Spule....wo bitte sollte sich da was verändern?
> ...


 
na yassin, da solltest du aber nochmal ganz genau drüber nachdenken.......denn genau wie es hier schon einige Kollegen dargestellt haben, ändert sich natürlich die Länge des Schnureinzuges entsprechend der aufgespulten Menge Schnur (Spulendurchmessers). Hat "garnichts" mir Schnurlaufröllchen u.s.w. zu tun....


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Umfang eines Kreises: 
2*pi*r

Vergrößert man nun die Variable "r", also den radius (= 1/2 Durchmessers), vergrößert sich auch der Umfang. Daher "wächst" auch der Schnureinzug. 

Wer's nicht glaubt einfach mal in eure Matheformelsammlung kucken und staunen


----------



## yassin (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na yassin, da solltest du aber nochmal ganz genau drüber nachdenken.......denn genau wie es hier schon einige Kollegen dargestellt haben, ändert sich natürlich die Länge des Schnureinzuges entsprechend der aufgespulten Menge Schnur (Spulendurchmessers). Hat "garnichts" mir Schnurlaufröllchen u.s.w. zu tun....


Sorry, hab das alles n bisschen falsch verstanden


----------



## Lupus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Ist es richtig dass sich der angegebene Schnureinzug auf eine nahezu volle Rolle bezieht?  Wie bekomme ich denn eine relativ genaue Angabe zum Schnureinzug  also quasi einen Mittelwert mit dem ich gut errechnen kann wieviel Schnur ich pro Kurbelumdrehung auf die Rolle schaffe????

Danke nochmals!


----------



## heidsch (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Hi Lupus,

warum muss es denn eigentlich genau 300m sein? Ein ca. Wert reicht dach auch...


mfg heidsch


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Du hast noch ein ganz anderes Problem, und das scheint mir wichtiger als die Meterzahl.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du Deine Montagen auswerfen willst. Sofern dabei größere Weiten notwendig sind, solte die Spule bis knapp vor den Rand gefüllt sein. Hier kommt nun der reale Durchmesser der Schnur zum tragen. Angenommen, Du hast die 300m Länge exakt ausgeknobelt, wer sagt Dir dass die Spule damit ausreichend gefüllt ist, bzw. ob sie mit 300m nicht sogar zu voll wird? 

Ich würde da anders rangehen. Falls Du ne Ersatzspule hast, geh zum Händler, lass Dir exakt 300m draufspulen und dann die Spule mit einer beliebigen Unterschnur optimal befüllen.
Dann lässt Du das Ganze auf die zweite Spule umrollen und Tara.. die Spule ist optimal gefüllt und Du hast genau 300m drauf ( bis zum ersten Abriß jedenfalls).


----------



## Lupus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Nö auswerfen ist nicht!! Ablegen ist angesagt!

Ja ein Ca. Wert würde reichen..sprich es ist nicht soo wichtig ob es 300 oder 340m sind....und wie kann ich das jetzt nun per Hand am Besten machen????

Die Schnur hab ich online gekauft...da möchte ich meinen Händler um die Ecke nicht mit belasten.....|peinlich

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

OK, dann ist Dein Problem mit sowas zu lösen. Gibt sicher noch mehr, einfach bei Google mal Meterzähler Schnur eingeben.

http://fischer-meister.de/ANGELROLLEN/Rollenpflege-und-Zubehoer/SPRO-METERZAEHLER-4703-000.html


----------



## Lupus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

So ein Teil hab ich sogar allerdings zigt es nur dann eine Meterzahl an wenn die Schnur sehr exakt über die Rolen läuft...geht es nicht doch über die Umdrehungen der Kurbel????


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Tate schrieb:


> Wenn die Differenz 10cm ausmacht ist dies schon viel, also kannst du deine pi mal Daumen Rechnung schon machen um grob die 300m aufzuspulen.



Naaajaa, eben nicht, oder?
Also wenn man jetz von der Rechnung:

Durchmesser*Pi*Übersetzung=Schnureinzug ausgeht (Ist das richtig), dann macht es schon einen, wie ich finde, gewaltigen Unterschied!

Mal angenommen der Durchmesser einer vollen Karpfenspule liegt ungefähr bei 10cm und die Übersetzung bei 4,5 haben wir nun einen Schnureinzug von... ca. 141cm.
Wenn nun die Spule dagegen ganz leer ist, sinkt der Druchmesser schonmal auf, sagen wir 6cm (Ich denke so ungefähr 2 cm Schnurfüllung ist recht realistisch) und der Schnureinzug damit auf ca 84cm.

Also für mich ist das ein riesiger Unterschied!
#h

PS: Falls ich einen Denkfehler drin hab, bitte melden!


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Lupus schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich sogar allerdings zigt es nur dann eine Meterzahl an wenn die Schnur sehr exakt über die Rolen läuft...geht es nicht doch über die Umdrehungen der Kurbel????



Ich würde sagen, rechnerisch ist das ganze schwer zu kösen. Besonders da man ja den Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre nicht trauen kann (besonders, da diese natürlich von Spannung und Druck abhängig sind) wird es sehr schwer sein eine genaue Formel aufzustellen. Wenn man ungefähr wissen würde wie der Durchmesser einer mit 300m gefüllten Spule wäre, könnte man allerdings recht gut schätzen.


----------



## Syntac (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Warum nicht mit dem Durchmesser einer halbvollen Spule den (somit durchschnittlichen) Schnureinzug berechnen? Dann sollte es doch optimal passen!


----------



## daci7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Syntac schrieb:


> Warum nicht mit dem Durchmesser einer halbvollen Spule den (somit durchschnittlichen) Schnureinzug berechnen? Dann sollte es doch optimal passen!



ABER dazu muss man doch wissen wie voll die Spule denn mit 300m geflochtener der gewünschten Stärke ist 
Möglicherweise ist die Spule ja nichtmal halbvoll mit 300m geflochtener (was bei Karpfenrollen schonmal vorkommen kann). Wenn ich nun mit dem halben Spulendurchmesser rangehe geht die Rechnung immernoch lange nicht auf ...

Wenn man nun den Durchmesser einer Spule mit 300m Schnur wüsste, könnte man allerdings davon ca. die Hälfte nehmen und hätte nen guten Schätzwert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Lupus schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich sogar allerdings zigt es nur dann eine Meterzahl an wenn die Schnur sehr exakt über die Rolen läuft...geht es nicht doch über die Umdrehungen der Kurbel????




Letzter Versuch, dann hör ich auf Klugzuscheixxen.:q

Du weißt schon, dass Du die Schur beim Zählgerät einmal um das Röllchen am Zählergehäuse wickeln musst.

Weißt Du bestimmt, aber nur mal so zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Syntac (23. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde da anders rangehen. Falls Du ne Ersatzspule hast, geh zum Händler, lass Dir exakt 300m draufspulen und dann die Spule mit einer beliebigen Unterschnur optimal befüllen.
> Dann lässt Du das Ganze auf die zweite Spule umrollen und Tara.. die Spule ist optimal gefüllt und Du hast genau 300m drauf ( bis zum ersten Abriß jedenfalls).




Finde ich noch die beste Lösung!


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

Um was für eine Rolle und welche Schnur handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Lupus (23. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*

@ Ralle na klar weiß ich das das ist doch soetwas von offensichtlich...wie kannst du nur denken das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen wäre|sagnix

Danke manchmal können Lösungen so einfach sein! Ich bin aber manchmal auch ne Birne|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Schnureinzug einer Rolle*



Lupus schrieb:


> @ Ralle na klar weiß ich das das ist doch soetwas von offensichtlich...wie kannst du nur denken das ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen wäre|sagnix
> 
> Danke manchmal können Lösungen so einfach sein! Ich bin aber manchmal auch ne Birne|uhoh:



Ganzbreitgrins.:q

Vor etwa 30 Jahren hab ich mich auch mit so einem Teil abgemüht und es selbst nicht begriffen. Erst als mich jemand drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, war´s klar.

Bist also nicht alleine.:q:q


----------

